
Introducing the Uber SSH Certificate Authority - ctoth
https://medium.com/uber-security-privacy/introducing-the-uber-ssh-certificate-authority-4f840839c5cc#.9ykq2oizh
======
shakna
The article said nothing on the market provided exactly what they needed
whilst being compatible with their network...

But wouldn't BLESS [0], fit the bill?

[0] [https://github.com/Netflix/bless](https://github.com/Netflix/bless)

